# Dewi - 5 year old Harrier Hound - Good with kids over 5, cats and dogs



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Dewi is a stunning 5 year old Harrier Hound who came into our care after being dumped from a van on the mountains and doing his seven days in the pound. He has been with his fosterer for a little while now, waiting for the right home for him to come along.









































Dewi measures 18 inches to the shoulder. A few people have thought he was a Foxhound but is quite a bit smaller in comparison - and we all know that the most wonderful things come in small packages.

He can still be slightly nervous about certain things and will need some TLC, but we think he will make a great family member for that special family.

Dewi is a wonderful lad, he loves his home comforts, especially the fire and his bed. But he does also like to be out and about walking with his family. He walks well on lead and gets on well with all dogs he meets.

He is currently living in a family home with two younger children, a male Beagle and a cat. We feel he would be happy to live with children over 5, other dogs and cats.






Dewi's new family must understand that Dewi is a hound, his nose plays a big part in his life, sniffing lots of great things! Dewi's nose sometimes will take over, especially in wooded and country areas. In these areas he is not able to come off lead and must stay on a long line or his nose would take him off sniffing. He has been allowed to go on the beach off lead, due to the very limited amount of smells that he could go off and track and he has done well.
He would also be ok to come off lead in other certain areas that are secure. We are asking homes to consider this and understand you will have to make allowances for him and think about where you will be walking him as well as the fact that he will possibly have to stay on lead.

He will, given the chance, jump a fence or a wall. Due to this any home offer must have a secure garden with six foot fencing.

We would like to find Dewi a home experienced with dog ownership, ideally with someone who has had experience with hounds or gun dog type breeds, but we will consider all home offers for this very special little man.

If you think you can offer Dewi the loving, understanding and active home that he needs, please get in touch.





















He has been neutered, vaccinated and micro chipped. Dewi is currently on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Dewi, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Dewi is continuing to do well in his foster home and his fosterer says that he is "a complete little darling with some quirky habits!" 

This little boy loves his food and will eat practically anything, he particularly loves apples and raw carrots! He loves winding up the beagle, Alfie, in his foster home by pinching his chewy bones, as soon as Alfie is distracted Dewi is in there eating it himself! This love for food makes him an ideal candidate for clicker training but he would do well with any positively reinforced training.

He loves having his off lead time on the beach and has a great time playing with a ball; he is happy to run like a rocket and chase it around. 

Dewi is really benefiting from having a stable routine and as soon as the children in his foster home are in bed he knows its wind down time and he is either flat out in front of the wood burner or is happily curled up in his bed. 
He is also great when his fosterer is at work - he has settled into their routine brilliantly and given time in his new forever home, he is sure to do the same. 

He loves cuddles and lots of affection, his fosterer's daughter is particulary keen to give him kisses and cuddles and he laps it up!

Dewi is a truly beautiful boy inside and out and will make an absolutely wonderful family pet to any home that can offer him the exercise, stability and love that he deserves. Can you offer Dewi a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

"Please everyone don't overlook this lovely boy because he has to be on the lead. We are lucky to live in a quiet cul de sac with a green outside, Dewi loves to run around and play with my Alfie. He makes no attempt to run off, he's just happy to play. Even on a long walk, he is so good on the lead you hardly know he's there. Come on someone, give him a chance" - Dewi's foster mum


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous Dewi has moved to a foster home in Sheffield  Can anyone offer him a forever home?


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Dewi is doing really well in his new foster home. They are working on his nervousness around traffic and on roads.

He understands that he is not allowed upstairs or on the sofa and doesnt even attempt to try. He loves his walks in the forest and is a real sweetie.


----------



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

...........................


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Can you take me home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Our beautiful Dewi is still waiting for a forever home


----------



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

Well,you have my application!

I'm Steve.The applicant who just misspelt his name Lewie on the application form.....ahem 

This little guy is the spitting image of my yellow lab Barney,who I lost 2 years back.Except Dewie is Foxhound colours.Aaaaand,I've always loved the look of Foxhounds.


Hurrry and ring meeeeeee,this is meant to beeeeeeeeee!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Dewi is now reserved subject to a successful home check  Sorry if you missed out on this wonderful boy but we have lots of other dogs need homes Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Dewi is now reserved subject to a successful home check  Sorry if you missed out on this wonderful boy but we have lots of other dogs need homes Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


I am so pleased I have been following Dewi,hoping and praying that he would get his perfect home.Will keep everything crossed it all goes well


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Fingers crossed he is such a lovely boy I would take him in a heartbeat if our situation was better. Best of luck beautiful boy!


----------



## bertlovesedi (Jul 18, 2010)

hi, does Dewi still need a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Dewi has now been re homed but we have lots of other wonderful dogs looking for homes. Please see Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now re homed


----------



## Dewi (Jun 27, 2018)

We were the family who were extremely lucky to be able to give Dewi or Ralph as he became known a loving home for 6 yrs. He was part of our lives and is now sadly missed as he had to be put to sleep on April 28th 2018. He was such a character & charmer.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Dewi. Thankfully, he had six wonderful years with you lucky boy.


----------

